# A apuca/mușca (peștii)



## Francelho

Bună. Peștii apucă sau mușcă cârligul?

Mulțumesc.


----------



## farscape

Peștii mușcă (generic) sau trag la momeală (en. bait).

f.


----------



## Francelho

Mulțumesc! Eroarea mea a venit pentru că în spaniolă avem obiceiul să spunem că peștii mușcă la _cârligul_. Totuși, într-adevărat ar fi mai corect să spunem că peștii mușcă la _momeală_, la fel ca voi.


----------



## jimmyy

You have a very good level of Romanian Francelho.
Just trying to improve it further we say:
"Peștii mușcă din momeală" sau "Peștii mușcă momeala" or "Peștii trag la momeală"

Impressive level of Romanian. In this rhythm you will know better Romanian than some Romanians


----------

